# HUANCHACO !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*He aqui el balneario mas concurrido en la provincia de Trujillo, su poblacion tiene aproximadamente 10 000 habitantes............Se encuentra a 10-15 minutos de Trujillo en auto, a 30 minutos en microbus y a 40-45 minutos en bicicleta (marca personal)

Las fotos las tome el sabado 5 de agosto entre las 11 am hasta las 6pm, junto a 3 amigos mas de mi facu*


































































































































































































































































































*Pronto mas fotos de Huanchaco: Muelle, playa, Iglesia, panoramicas, sunset y massssssss..............*


*SAGRADO MAR: que baña las playas de Huanchaco, que se caracteriza por su benevolo clima ideal para asmaticos entre otros........*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

cuando fui no me gusto pero solo estuve x el malecon  , aunque al parecer ha mejorado bastante, buenas fotos jhon.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

definitivamente Huanchaco ha mejorado en el ultimo quinquenio, aunque le falta mucho mas aun, pero gigantesco paso ha dado ya al punto q me anime a mostrarlo en fotos como luce actualmente.......... Aqui tambien ya llego los proyectos inmobiliarios. En el balneario existen aproximadamente unos 7 u 8 edificios nuevos terminados y por terminarse, habiendo alcanzado la fiebre inmobiliaria a este lugar desde el año pasado

Buen indicio de muchas sorpresas que se vienen....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien Huanchaco. Es un distrito más de Trujillo o es una provincia de La Libertad??


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

es distrito perteneciente a la provincia de Trujillo, un distrito dividido en 3 sectores: Huanchaco y su zona tradcional (Huanchaco Tradicional) que es el balneario, la mejor zona o sector del distrito. El tablazo y Las Lomas de Huanchaco son dos sectores ubicados hacia atras, zonas nuevas (aparecen en los 90s) pero de clase media y baja. Tambien se tienen a El MIlagro, tan lejos que mas parece parte de Trujillo, zona fea al norte de la ciudad de Trujillo que no estoy seguro me parece ahora tiene jurisdiccion o municipalidad propia, por tanto estaria fuera del distrito huanchaco.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo tambien conoci Huanchaco en el 2005,fui con un amigo extranjero y tampoco le gustsea el balneario era bonito pero la playa estaba bien descuidada y sucia.Habia mucha basura en la arena,y la misma arena parecia barro.Pero se nota que se a mejorado mucho el balneario.se ve muy bien!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Ahora por lo que veo en fotos ,todo se ve mas lindo.Se nota que Trujillo es la ciudad que esta progresando mas en todo Peru,espero regresar pronto,decho que estaria regresando a una ciudad bien moderna.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos son muy buenas sky, aun no entiendo porque no has puesto fotos en el concurso

Que bueno que los balnearios sigan mejorando, sobre todo porque en esencia son bellos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenos fotos Jhonatan!
Una satelital de Huanchaco, donde se aprecia que la mancha urbana está llegando a la parte de los acantilados ¿Cuantos años crees que tome para que empiezen a construir edificios en esos acantilados?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

quiza a partir de los sgtes 5 años


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que gracioso yo fui con 5 gringos hace ya mas de 1 año y medio a Huanchaco y les encanto, sobre todo por k supieron captar lo tradicional, la escencia, los caballitos de totora y lo ancestral.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Buenas las fotos, yo tambien conocí Huanchaco hace algunos años y veo que ha mejorado bastante.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> cuando fui no me gusto pero solo estuve x el malecon  , aunque al parecer ha mejorado bastante, buenas fotos jhon.


Lo mismo me pasó a mí, ahora que veo las fotos, huanchaco se ve bien, en serio, y me parece perfecto que estén plantando palmeras en la playa tambien, eso sí deben mantenerlas bien ya que la arena de las playas no son buenas. Buenas fotos sky :cheers:


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Huanchaco es un balneario tradicional y a la vez moderno. Los turistas quedan muy impresionados favorablemente. Ahora tiene todas las comodidades y si antes solo se veraneaba, ahora muchos viven alli, esta relativamente cerca de Trujillo. Sus atardeceres son muy conocidos en el exterior, y bueno es otro de los bellos lugares que tenemos para ofrecer a los turistas nacionales y extranjeros.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Sera cierto que la iglesia de Huanachaco está conectada via un tunel con la Catedral de Trujillo?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si, eso lo puedes comprobar visitando el museo catedralicio en la Catedral de trujillo. Al bajar a las catacumbas hay un acceso a un tunel el cual con el paso del tiempo ha sufrido deterioro en su tramo largo teniendo que ser cerrado. Es lo que te dice el guia cuando llegas a la boca del tunel que esta tapado.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

perupd said:


> Buenos fotos Jhonatan!
> Una satelital de Huanchaco, donde se aprecia que la mancha urbana está llegando a la parte de los acantilados ¿Cuantos años crees que tome para que empiezen a construir edificios en esos acantilados?


Hermozas fotos la de Huanchaco! pienso yo que de la menera que se esta proyectando trujillo en un tiempo no muy lejano se veran construcciones en esos acantilados....Eso es de los peruanos les encanta construir en las cimas de la colinas...
Estube en Huanchaco el ano pasado y la verdad que hay fotos bellas aqui pero en realidad huanchaco es mucho mas bello de lo que las fotos muestran...por lo que veo ha cambiado mucho no sabria comparar porque no lo conoci antes...lo que si se es que el balneareo trujillano de Huanchaco en muy poco tiempo dara que hablar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues a mi me paso todo lo contrario, cuando fui a Huanchaco me encantó, me gusta ese balneario, gracias por las fotos, espero siga mejorando.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

el balneario de huanchaco a cambiado en los ultimos años, ahora esta mas limpio y mejor cuidado.  
el milagro sigue perteneciendo al distrito de huanchaco.(tiene mas poblacion que este)


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

luce bastante mejor a cuando lo conoci, estan buenas las fotos!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Skyperu34 said:


>


La mar estaba serena... Serena estaba la mar...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve bastante bien Huanchaco. Buenas fotos, Sky!


----------



## alexanderfaiko (Sep 6, 2005)

espectaculares las fotos skyperu muy buenas tomas de esa bella zona y aver cuando te posteas fotos aun mas bakanes loquito :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la proxima semana posteo la parte 2 de huanchaco mi estimado, no desesperarse....! gracias por comentar........


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry por revivir esto pero creo que estas son las mejores fotos de huanchaco que e visto  hermosas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si estan cheveres¡¡¡¡


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

ahora esta mejor tdvia por q estan adoquinando muchas calles


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy bello!!


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

*Muelle de Huanchaco*

Hola,
Si me explican como poner una foto enviaré una en sepia de un grupo de bañistas tomada al lado del muelle de Huanchaco en 1914.
Eduardo Dargent


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Buenas fotos Sky! Si pondrian el cableado subterraneo seria fenomenal, me refiero a las fotos que e visto de Huanchaco y alrededores, por todo lado los benditos cables aparecen.
ok entiendo que estan arreglando, pero seguro con el tiempo esa zona sera muy chevere.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Túneles*



perupd said:


> Sera cierto que la iglesia de Huanachaco está conectada via un tunel con la Catedral de Trujillo?


^^Yo leí en uno de los primeros ejemplares de la revista _Rumbos_ (editado en 1996) que tal vez las iglesias o casonas del centro de Trujillo estén conectadas por túneles subterráneos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

edargent said:


> Hola,
> Si me explican como poner una foto enviaré una en sepia de un grupo de bañistas tomada al lado del muelle de Huanchaco en 1914.
> Eduardo Dargent


Mu fácil entra a este thread ahi te explican 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684236

:cheers:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Uffff cuantos recuerdosssssssssssssss buenos y malos.... buenas fotos


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

huanchaco es fenomenal


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chevere el balneario


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Primera insolación*

En Huanchaco tuve la primera insolación de mi vida. Habrá sido en el verano 1983 ó 1984.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k bonito Huanchaco como a mejorado aunque le falta mas es muy bonito el lugar

me acuerdo k por el anho 92 cuando vivia en trujillo pasaba 2 veces por mes por esa zona ya k un tio k tiene su casa por Huanchaco y sinceramente es bella su playa. 

buenas fotos" saludos


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

AHORA HUANCHACO LUCE MEJOR, SE VE MAS ACOGEDOR...


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Intentaré poner la foto ofrecida.
Eduardo dargent
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## edargent (May 2, 2009)

Espero que esta vez si salga.
Eduardo

[img=http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8274/enhuanchaco1915.th.jpg]


----------

